# Florida Breeders



## JenGin (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi, I am looking for breeders in FL....South Florida would be ideal. I am of course looking for RESPONSIBLE breeders. My friend's mother, a previous Maltese owner (her's was actually found roaming the streets and once unclaimed, adopted), is looking for a companion. Any help would be appreciated !Thanks everyone.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Bonnie Palmer is in FL. A couple of members of SM have angels from her. I just love Bonnie`s pups faces. 
BTW, your baby is so adorable


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Bonnie Palmer's Angel Maltese: http://www.angelmaltese.com/

Joyce Watkins of Marcris Maltese fame is also in Florida.
http://www.marcrismaltese.com/


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I met a woman who had a Maltese from Bonnie Palmer recently and what a little beauty she was! She also had the sweetest, most mellow temperament. This woman had another Maltese from Hollybelle (before the trouble) who looked and acted totally differently, much bigger, cottony coat and she was much more hyper.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

My pups are from Ga-Li Maltese. They are in Jacksonville Florida right now. I have been very pleased with Phyllis and Joe and of course adore my two babies. They could not be more perfect. 
I think the website is ga-li.com. My two are littermates from Ch Ga-Li Handiman Special and Ch Ga-Li The Rose.
Aimee

*Lily*
[attachment=9685:attachment]

*Bentley*
[attachment=9686:attachment]


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*South Florida has several great breeders. Good luck in finding the one that is GREAT for you.

I have one of Bonnie Palmer's Angels and he's a special little doggie.

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Aimee,
You babies could not be any more beautiful! They are gorgeous! I do like Bonnie and her pups. Can't wait till I get my but down to Boca..


Andrea~


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Bonnie Palmer (very nice)
Joyce Watkins (very nice)

Karole Mingarelli [email protected] (I don't know her personally but I know her dogs have Marcris--same lines as Joyce Watkins I think.)


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Aimee,
> You babies could not be any more beautiful! They are gorgeous! I do like Bonnie and her pups. Can't wait till I get my but down to Boca..
> Andrea~[/B]


 *Yes and just when will that be there girlie?









We need to go doggie shopping... shall we invite Cary along?

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

My two are from Bonnie Palmer in Palm Beach (Angel Maltese).
We lovvvvvvvvvvve Bonnie's babiesssssssssss...


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> My two are from Bonnie Palmer in Palm Beach (Angel Maltese).
> We lovvvvvvvvvvve Bonnie's babiesssssssssss...[/B]


 *OH yes WE do! And so does everyone else. Every time I take Mr Wookie out he has a new fan. One woman offered me $5,000 on the spot for him! When this happened the store owner pulled me behind her counter and whispered to me, "you are holding a Gold Mine", HAHAHAHAHAA

Honestly Brit you were so correct, Mr Wookie is ALL I need.

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=224517
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























I know I will have my MISS WOOKIE, soon. It's just a matter of time


LOL, I can't wait to take Mr. Wookie







, OOOHH I mean meet Mr. Wookie


Andrea~


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=224993
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

Cameo is from Amour Maltese, Also in Florida...........I couldnt be more pleased with Nancy Laundre and of course, Miss Cameo!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Cameo is from Amour Maltese, Also in Florida...........I couldnt be more pleased with Nancy Laundre and of course, Miss Cameo![/B]


I will say she is beautiful























Andrea~


----------



## JenGin (Jun 7, 2006)

YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST!!! I am going to pass all of this information on now! I really appreciate the help...wonderful!

PS-
Both of those pictures are of the same pup, my girl Koata. She had a little eye stain problem in the first one but we got that all worked out ...just needed a food change







Thanks for the compliments on her...i think she's pretty cute myself! As are all of yours, but that goes without saying.


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

Your pup is so cute! 

Blue Hill Maltese is in Florida. Sharon Girven is the breeder and she has Macris lines. Here is their website link and address. http://www.maltesedogs.com My Scooter Pie is from Blue Hill. 

Good luck to you.


----------

